# Kami Fursona Update



## Samishii_Kami (Feb 27, 2013)

*Name*: Kami (mainly), Sami, Samishii, Kamishii
*Age*: 21
*Sex*: Female
*Species*: Snow Leopard, King Cheetah, Wolf, Fennec Fox
*Height*: 5'7" (Anthro), 2'5" at shoulder (Quad)
*Weight*: 115lbs (Anthro), 80 lbs (Quad) ((Spring-Early Fall)); 125lbs (Anthro), 100lbs (Quad) ((Late Fall-Early Spring))

*Appearance:*
- Hair and fur: Fur is Brown that gets darker on the back and shoulders(Spring-Early Fall), White/Cream with greyed back and shoulders (Late Fall-early Spring); (Anthro) Hair is always Brown.
- Markings: Black stripe down back and black rosettes along back  and sides and tail. Black tipped ears and tail with  zigg-zagg stripes  near tail tip.
- Eye color: Olive Green with gold sunburst
- Other features: Usually wears some kind of leather collar. Front paw pads are  pink, back paw pads are black.
Behavior and Personality: Sarcastic and Snarky, Usually a  follower instead of a leader unless asked to otherwise or no one else  steps up. Usually quiet and the voice of reason, but known to be silly. A  definite procrastinator but always gets things done, even if last  minute (in regards to cleaning, homework, and the like). A hard worker  when it comes down to it though.
Competitive, but not overtly so. More like secretly competitive and doesn't say anything.
Very chill and relaxed nature, often with a sad expression even when no sad.
Usually quite and shy with new people, not knowing what to say, but much  more open with those she knows and hangs out with a lot. Empathetic,  but often apathetic.

*Skills*: Art (Drawing, Painting, Throwing Clay, Cooking, 
*Weaknesses*: Easily stressed and known to have emotional breakdowns, not athletic, Lupus of the joints, stubborn, insecure about looks

*Likes*: cooking, singing, drawing, gaming, animals, psychology,  nerds/geeks, sci-fi, some outdoorsy things like horse-back riding,  white-water rafting and biking, sharp objects, electric storms, driving fast (but  safely!)
*Dislikes*: Ignorant people, politics, tobacco and related products, snobs, feeling weak and overpowered, slow overcautious drivers

*History*: She is me for the most part so that's for me to know and some to find out 
But for basics I suppose I can say a little:
Studying Psychology and  Art. Has had a simple, decent, middle-class life with the usual ups and  downs of life and the stuff it throws at you. Not perfect, not horrible. 

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Light Punk/Goth or whatever is  comfortable and easy. Depends on the mood and what the plans are for the  day. Almost always wears a hat unless inside by herself. Rarely, but  sometimes doesn't wear a hat out depending on formality. Tends to wear  black coloured tops a lot and usually blue jean pants, capris, or shorts  (depending on weather).

*Goal*: Graduate with Psyche degree, get Graduate degree in Art Therapy
*Profession*: Student
*Theme song*: I'm No Angel - Dido
*Birthdate*: 12/16
*Star sign*: Sagittarius

*Favorite food(s)*: Steak, Strawberries, Chocolate
*Favorite drink(s)*: Pepsi, Water
*Favorite Season*: Fall
*Favorite color*: Deep Green/Forest Green
*Favorite weather*: Warm and sunny with some clouds

*Least liked weather*: Freezing Cold

*Orientation*: Questioning

*Old Art*: 
Newest Anthro , Previous Quad , Old Fur 1 , Old Fur 2 , Old Fur 3 , Old Fur 4 , Old Anthro 1 , Old Fur 5 , Old Fur 6 
Older art is somewhere on my computer and I don't feel like finding it. 

*Other*: I'm considering adding wings as well. You can kinda see her accessories that I started here too. In Short fur it would have a pattern similar to a red-tailed hawk and in the winter a raven or crow.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, this deserved more attention. O_O
I wonder if this person still draws. Their art must be amazing now.
*checks DA*
AND IT IS OoO


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Mar 6, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> Wow, this deserved more attention. O_O
> I wonder if this person still draws. Their art must be amazing now.
> *checks DA*
> AND IT IS OoO



Oo thank you so much! I stopped by on chance not actually expecting to have a reply XD


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 6, 2013)

No prob, your art is awesome! It's _so _awesome, I'm need more ways to say how awesome it is.
-It's the bomb!
-Your art is all that and a bag of chips!
-If I wasn't a hobbyist, I'd hate your fucking guts!
-Oooo~ pretty~
-I wish I was middle class just so I can spend money on your stuff.
-I was late to class because I was too busy oggling at your gallery.
-If artistry were like World of Warcraft, you'd be a level 70 Ret. Paladin.
Aaaand... I think that's all I got. c:


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Mar 7, 2013)

Well aren't you just the unconventional sweet talker XD


----------

